# A question for the hubbys of TAM...



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Okay Guys, I was wondering.....

If your wife sends you sexy texts while you both are at work, like "i can't wait to suck your ****" or something like that, does it turn you guys on and get you excited to come home? Do you guys like these kind of messages!?


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

:smthumbup::smthumbup: Really? Is this really a question?


----------



## turkish (Jun 24, 2012)

I wish I got these...

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

GPR said:


> :smthumbup::smthumbup: Really? Is this really a question?


Lol yes it is! I send them to my hubby..but he usually just responds with a smiley face. And in person when I say naughty raunchy things..he sorta gets shy and changes the subject. I definitely opened him up to talking dirty and hair pulling and rough-ness when we started dating as he was shy..but maybe he's shy about this too?? Or he just doesn't like it?


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I wish. And if she did, I probably get a speeding ticket.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

It makes me feel cheap,used and a piece of meat.
And I love it when my my wife treat me that way!
She sends naughty text to me at work like that sometimes and it really gets me going...I love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

anchorwatch said:


> I wish. And if she did, I probably get a speeding ticket.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha!!


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

no it turns me off and makes me feel like a piece of meat....


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I have sent my hubby photos of me masturbating while he was a work...and in return he did send me a photo of his hard c*ock in the bathroom at work...but that's the only real feedback I've gotten... maybe I just need to send less words and more photos!


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

Get photo's sometimes,that da bomb
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait, so you are saying you aren't sure if he likes when you send him dirty texts....

then a few posts later you say he sent a picture of his **** from work?

My guess is he likes it... a lot!!! his problem isn't in liking it. His problem is he is probably unsure of what to say back. Especially if he used to be very shy. He just doesn't know what to say or how to say it and is worried about sounding stupid or embarrassing himself. 

Keep it up. He'll get the hang of it.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

GPR said:


> Wait, so you are saying you aren't sure if he likes when you send him dirty texts....
> 
> then a few posts later you say he sent a picture of his **** from work?
> 
> ...


Lol its been 5 years and he just sends his usual smiley. In my head right after I send the text i make a bet with myself that ill get a smiley response (I always win). I literally let him do anything he wants and he does... he's not shy in the bedroom anymore...but texting? Ahh! Lol 

He did go out of town for a night and when we video chatted I pulled my top down..he said he was trying quickly to snap a screen shot but was unsuccessful. Lol. I guess visuals are his thing...but not actual messages..so should I continue to send them or just stop..cause I don't get the response I get from a message like I do with a visual.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would figure she lost her phone so now I have to call Sprint to shut it off.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Runs like Dog said:


> I would figure she lost her phone so now I have to call Sprint to shut it off.


This made me LOL!!!


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Ano said:


> Lol its been 5 years and he just sends his usual smiley. In my head right after I send the text i make a bet with myself that ill get a smiley response (I always win). I literally let him do anything he wants and he does... he's not shy in the bedroom anymore...but texting? Ahh! Lol
> 
> He did go out of town for a night and when we video chatted I pulled my top down..he said he was trying quickly to snap a screen shot but was unsuccessful. Lol. I guess visuals are his thing...but not actual messages..so should I continue to send them or just stop..cause I don't get the response I get from a message like I do with a visual.


Some guys just aren't good with words. I would be much less worried about what he texts back and worried about what he's like when he gets home. That is more telling than what he texts back.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Like Dog I would guess that someone stole my wife's phone.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, I would love that. But I can see myself being at a loss for words. Basically I'd be afraid of saying something stupid and screwing the whole thing up. I might respond with "why wait, get your ass into town" or "you know there's a lock on my office door right?" or I might just send a smiley.....one with the tongue hanging out.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

My wife did it a couple of times.
It didn't really get me going...[ Because we work together ]
But sometimes she secretly touches me [ down there] or rubs her " derriere on my front in public....
It heightens anticipation!


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Yes, he likes it. Yes, he likes when you talk dirty. Give him time, he'll either get comfortable enough to talk dirty back or he'll continue to just love you doing it. Either way, you're golden.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Lol ahhhh... I feel like a man...I'm always thinking about sex. Hehe


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, I don't particularly like pictures while at work. Too afraid a co-worker might see something.........
Otherwise, it is fun.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

i would think my wife had just been admitted to the nut house,and was on some serious meds.


----------



## Rawrdonstein (Jun 14, 2012)

It would have, but someone else got those not me. lol


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Would only fail if I was having the worst day of my life and had NO clue as to when I would be home!

But even then - id rather be stuck at work with a hard-on than just be stuck at work!


----------



## MrHappy (Oct 23, 2008)

Like the others I would thing someone stole her phone. I have enough problems getting her to answer regular texts do to being busy in meetings at work. I would love it though.

Maybe try send him a picture of you butt and tell him you have been a naughty girl and need a spanking. Drooolll!

I am just now getting into the dominate man stuff. I have always been the NG and my wife is really submissive when it comes to sex. I am just now getting into the swing of dominating her and being rougher during sex. I have to say last time was fun. Got a big hug from her after so I think she liked the rougher me. Thinking of stuff for next time now.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Keep sending them, he does like them. You could also ask a leading sexual question.... so maybe he'd text something back, kinda drag it out of him.


----------



## NotAlwaysEasy (Jun 21, 2012)

I wish my DF liked getting texts or pictures, but he doesn't, just responds with "time and place". I get he is at work, but can't I have a little fun and at least feel somewhat desired? I wish I got a smiley at the very least.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> id rather be stuck at work with a hard-on than just be stuck at work!


lol

ive gotten sexy e-mails with photos from an ex while i was at work.

had to go find a secluded area right quickly.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

I did that to my husband knowing he was working late, really late, specifically so he could finish a project for me. I knew no one else was at his job so I drove the hour to his work wearing no panties and sat on his lap while he was working...you get the picture.

He still talks about it and I still think about it!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Trenton said:


> I did that to my husband knowing he was working late, really late, specifically so he could finish a project for me. I knew no one else was at his job so I drove the hour to his work wearing no panties and sat on his lap while he was working...you get the picture.
> 
> He still talks about it and I still think about it!


Trenton???


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Trenton said:


> I did that to my husband knowing he was working late, really late, specifically so he could finish a project for me. I knew no one else was at his job so I drove the hour to his work wearing no panties and sat on his lap while he was working...you get the picture.
> 
> He still talks about it and I still think about it!


youre such a naughty girl miss trenton


----------



## unhappy351 (May 25, 2012)

Oh I do like but it frustrates me if there is no follow up when we get home together. Do you follow up when he gets home? Or are you "too tired", "sorry too many things on my mind now",etc.?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

unhappy351 said:


> Oh I do like but it frustrates me if there is no follow up when we get home together. Do you follow up when he gets home? Or are you "too tired", "sorry too many things on my mind now",etc.?


I never turn hubby down. Even if my stomach hurts...I still pretend to enjoy it. Its part of my job title as his "wife".


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> Keep sending them, he does like them. You could also ask a leading sexual question.... so maybe he'd text something back, kinda drag it out of him.


Any suggestions as to what I could write to make him legitimately respond?


----------



## DailyGrind (Jun 27, 2010)

Ano said:


> Okay Guys, I was wondering.....
> 
> If your wife sends you sexy texts while you both are at work, like "i can't wait to suck your ****" or something like that, does it turn you guys on and get you excited to come home? Do you guys like these kind of messages!?


You really have to ask??!! If my wife sent me that...I'd wonder who stole her phone.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> Trenton???


Wha?! I know how to make my hard working man happy. Did you think all I do in my spare time is talk about children's issues and lecture people including my husband?


----------



## jman (Jun 20, 2012)

this is another one of those threads where I smack my hand to my forehead and shake my head

some of you gals of TAM are killing me with the material in these threads!


----------



## MooseAndSquirrel (Jun 7, 2012)

I love those kind of messages and they make me eager to come home, but I am at work and sometimes a quick smiley is all the response I can manage if I'm busy. They are always appreciated though!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

MrHappy said:


> Maybe try send him a picture of you butt and tell him you have been a naughty girl and need a spanking.


I did this today! I wore black boy shorts to work and went in the bathroom and snapped a photo for him and I wrote "ive been a bad girl...I need a spanking daddy "... what do I get in response?!? A gosh darn smiley face again! and he said "busy day at work? Lol" 

Lol ahhhhh


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Ano said:


> I did this today! I wore black boy shorts to work and went in the bathroom and snapped a photo for him and I wrote "ive been a bad girl...I need a spanking daddy "... what do I get in response?!? A gosh darn smiley face again! and he said "busy day at work? Lol"
> 
> Lol ahhhhh


Try this: Wear sexy, yet appropriate outfit to work/take picture of your sexy yet appropriate self at work/send to husband and write:
"I wish you were here to admire this but you're not and there are some men who really seem to be."

See what he says then. He might need some jealousy to kick start his heart.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ano said:


> Okay Guys, I was wondering.....
> 
> If your wife sends you sexy texts while you both are at work, like "i can't wait to suck your ****" or something like that, does it turn you guys on and get you excited to come home? Do you guys like these kind of messages!?


I have a hard on... that answer your question?


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Accipiter777 said:


> I have a hard on... that answer your question?


Haha! I wish my hubby was as easy as you!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Try this: Wear sexy, yet appropriate outfit to work/take picture of your sexy yet appropriate self at work/send to husband and write:
> "I wish you were here to admire this but you're not and there are some men who really seem to be."
> 
> See what he says then. He might need some jealousy to kick start his heart.


I don't want to make him feel like he has to compete for his wife? Ya know? He already knows there's tons of guys at work that are interested...but I'm his.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Ano said:


> I don't want to make him feel like he has to compete for his wife? Ya know? He already knows there's tons of guys at work that are interested...but I'm his.


There's nothing wrong with a little harmless passion stirring. Besides you get to have crazy, fabulous sex proving to him you're his all over again. Just a suggestion to stir things back up and then settle them satisfyingly down.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Trenton said:


> There's nothing wrong with a little harmless passion stirring. Besides you get to have crazy, fabulous sex proving to him you're his all over again. Just a suggestion to stir things back up and then settle them satisfyingly down.


Yes...I see what you are saying! But maybe ill take a picture of my whooha with a dil*o and say something like that. The thought of using another man to stir up jealousy seems too risky and grounds for some hard feelings...but a fake pen*s....thats another story! 

Yet I still think whether a man or a dil*o.. ill still recieve a lame smiley. :thumbdown:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

My husband would love it -but we don't text, I am the only one who has a cell phone & I hardly use it -just for when we are away from the kids. (He'd get fired if I did that on his company cell.)

If I did such things in the past -when he was younger and more raring to go -he might have wrecked trying to get home quicker...but anything where I express my desire for him physically -he loves...he gets enough of that "dirty" talk after he walks through the door. 

I think all wives should act like that on occasion!


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

jman said:


> this is another one of those threads where I smack my hand to my forehead and shake my head
> 
> some of you gals of TAM are killing me with the material in these threads!


Yeah, no kidding!!!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Ladies in the streets..freaks in the sheets! Lol

Its easy to open up and talk about sexy stuff when no one is here to judge you!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm thinking I'd be enticed to come home to be handed a long list of chores.


----------



## Jimbob82 (Jun 29, 2012)

I would love it if my wife did this - she used to in the first 3 or months after we met, now it would be a miracle to get something like this!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Jimbob82 said:


> I would love it if my wife did this - she used to in the first 3 or months after we met, now it would be a miracle to get something like this!


Do it to her and see if she returns the favor!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Heh, my wife Just Face Timed her breasts to me.

Yes, it makes me want to run home but I have 2 more freaking hours to go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Ano said:


> Any suggestions as to what I could write to make him legitimately respond?


say listen you big dumb son of a bit*h if you want me to keep stoking the fire you have to give back. and then tell him exactly what you would like for him to respond like....... send me a c*ck pic or tell how fing sexy I am or what your going to do to me when you finally get home.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Trenton said:


> Don't you know that if you have to tell the man, it's no longer something you want? Can't you just read our minds?! :rofl:


Yes!! This is so true! Lol!!


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

I could only wish my wife would do that.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

JoeRockStar said:


> I could only wish my wife would do that.


Give and maybe you will recieve?


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Ano said:


> Give and maybe you will recieve?


I've tried many things like that over the years, I learned some time ago that the inevitable rejection isn't worth the embarrassment.

The sad part is I know a few other women who would love to get that kind of text from me.


----------



## Jimbob82 (Jun 29, 2012)

I hear what you're saying dude. Has it reached the point where if you texted something horny and suggestive to your wife, she'd roll her eyes and call you a pervert or something? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

JoeRockStar said:


> I've tried many things like that over the years, I learned some time ago that the inevitable rejection isn't worth the embarrassment.
> 
> The sad part is I know a few other women who would love to get that kind of text from me.









Jimbob82 said:


> I hear what you're saying dude. Has it reached the point where if you texted something horny and suggestive to your wife, she'd roll her eyes and call you a pervert or something?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Oh no! Is that what goes through men's heads? Now you have me thinking that maybe my hubby is rolling his eyes when I send stuff..but replies with a smiley face just to keep me quiet?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

we use naughty texting and emails as a form of foreplay.my SO is super shy and kind of stumbles over his words when he is worked up so we don't do a ton of dirty talk in person. but we can seriously make some steamy texts! lol


----------

